

MongoDB: 8m ops/s on 25 servers (320k per server) - dmytton
http://www.snailinaturtleneck.com/blog/2010/05/05/with-a-name-like-mongo-it-has-to-be-good/

======
staunch
That would be very impressive if it was a real world installation. That it's
an entirely artificial benchmark makes it almost entirely meaningless.

They should be bragging about the most impressive real world MongoDB setups,
even if the numbers are smaller.

~~~
mathias_10gen
This was at a talk on the state of mongodb's sharding features which are still
a work in progress. The demo was a preview of what's to come rather than
simple bragging.

------
fizx
What's an "operation" in this context? Reading a boolean value? Incrementing a
counter? Loading a 100kb document?

~~~
moe
That question is spot on.

We knew already that mongo is quite fast, so why throw this useless figure
into the room without any context?

------
jrockway
WritingToAFileDB: 300M ops/s on my netbook with an SSD.

(Where op == appending a byte.)

------
rufo
Not that I run a site that's anywhere close to Reddit, but I was a bit scared
to hear one of their admins mention MongoDB "suffered more than one bout of
catastrophic data loss in my brief testing":
[http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/c2spc/reddits...](http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/c2spc/reddits_may_2010_state_of_the_servers_report_or/c0ptcaz)

------
jbellis
320k per machine per second sounds really high, even granting high-end
machines, since the non-10gen ops/s numbers I've seen have been in the 2k to
10k per second range (e.g., [http://prajwal-
tuladhar.net.np/2009/11/15/500/mongodbs-perfo...](http://prajwal-
tuladhar.net.np/2009/11/15/500/mongodbs-performance-as-compared-to-others-esp-
couchdb/)).

~~~
rit
To be fair - this benchmark is from 6 months ago. There have been a lot of
improvements in Mongo since then.

I also question his statement of "Slower than DB" - I have been in production
w/ MongoDB since August '09 and it was a huge performance improvement over
MySQL. Since then there have been incremental improvements in performance w/
each release.

------
ehwizard
Some more info: \- 25 x-large ec2 instances \- each instance ran mongos,
mongod and java loading program \- system averaged 5M "ops" per second over
many hours

Average ops per server: \- 3000 inserts \- 25000 updates \- 150000 queries \-
1500 deletes \- 50 getMore \- 25000 command (getLastError)

------
dmytton
Although the numbers are not possible to read from the end of the video
talk[1], it looks similar to the mongostat tool[2] (albeit a web version). If
that is indeed the case, then the total operations will be the sum of all
inserts, queries, updates, deletes, getmores and commands per second.

Would need the 10gen guys to confirm though.

[1] <http://blip.tv/file/3597247> [2]
<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/mongostat>

~~~
tlack
Wouldn't you say the nature of the benchmark is probably the most important
detail, yet it is the one that is omitted from this blog post?

------
meghan
Here is a link to the video from the sharding talk at MongoSF

<http://blip.tv/file/3597247>

------
tszming
i don't need 8m ops/s, but the single server durability
<http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-980>

------
oliverkofoed
Videos from MongoSF: <http://www.10gen.com/event_mongosf_10apr30>

------
audidude
were the ops sequential or random?

